# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور با دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید

## pouria.sh

باسلام خدمت دوستان
یک پرسش داشتم از خدمتتون راجب ثبت نام در کنکور (1401) برای یک نظام قدیمی که میخواد با دیپلم مجدد (شهریور یا دی  میگیرمش) کنکور ثبت نام کنه

دوستان اینو از این جهت میپرسم که میخوام بدونم کسی برای 1400 با این شرایط ثبت نام کرده یا نه

من مدرک دیپلم سه ساله و پیش دانشگاهی دارم. روال بر این بوده که موقع ثبت نام معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو میزدیم و ثبت نام انجام میشد
من احتمالا دی ماه میخوام یک دیپلم مجدد بگیرم تا این دیپلم در کنکور من تاثیر داده بشه. (که در واقع همون امتحانات پایه دوازدهم میشه) 

موقع ثبت نام در قسمت دهم و یازدهم باید چی بنویسیم؟
آیا نمره اون ها هم لازمه نوشته بشه؟
محل اخذ نمیخواد برای دهم و یازدهم؟ چون برای نظام قدیم باید محل اخذ اول تا سوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو به صورت جدا جدا مینوشتیم

میخوام بدونم کسی هست برای 1400 که با این شرایط ثبت نام کرده باشه؟ یعنی نظام قدیمی بوده باشه و با دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید ثبت نام کرده باشه؟

باتشکر از دوستان گرامی

----------


## Arezou9520

مگه دیپلم مجدد داریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> مگه دیپلم مجدد داریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حتی در نظام آموزش قبلی هم دیپلم مجدد وجود داشته
من میخوام بدونم با دیپلم نظام جدید یک نظام قدیمی هم میتونه کنکور بده و درصد نظام جدید براش لحاظ بشه یه نه

----------


## pouria.sh

دوستان پرسش من اینکه هنگام ثبت نام کنکور (نظام جدید) ، کسی یادشه معدل کدوم پایه ها رو میخواستن؟
فقط باید نمره 12 رو میزدید؟
جایی بود که نمره دهم یا یازدهم رو می خواست؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> باسلام خدمت دوستان
> یک پرسش داشتم از خدمتتون راجب ثبت نام در کنکور (1401) برای یک نظام قدیمی که میخواد با دیپلم مجدد (شهریور یا دی  میگیرمش) کنکور ثبت نام کنه
> 
> دوستان اینو از این جهت میپرسم که میخوام بدونم کسی برای 1400 با این شرایط ثبت نام کرده یا نه
> 
> من مدرک دیپلم سه ساله و پیش دانشگاهی دارم. روال بر این بوده که موقع ثبت نام معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو میزدیم و ثبت نام انجام میشد
> من احتمالا دی ماه میخوام یک دیپلم مجدد بگیرم تا این دیپلم در کنکور من تاثیر داده بشه. (که در واقع همون امتحانات پایه دوازدهم میشه) 
> 
> موقع ثبت نام در قسمت دهم و یازدهم باید چی بنویسیم؟
> ...


*نمره یازدهم چون تاثیر نداره فرقی نمیکنه ۱۵ باشه یا ۱۹ ‌‌. اما دیپلم مجدد فکر میکنم یه کد سوابق تحصیلی جداگانه داشته باشه که اونو بجای کد سوابق تحصیلی خودت وارد میکنی.*

----------

